# Heifers



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm out of hay, can't find any and my grass isn't coming back like I hoped, the drought killed a lot of it off.


I must sell some heifers ranging in age from a 3 yo to baby calves. I have a registered heavy springer dun Dexter heifer @ $650.00. A second period dun Jersey X Dexter cross heifer bred for a 3/4 Jersey calf @ $600. 2 black Jersey X Dexter heifers @ $500 ea. Several others available, including some 3/4 Jersey cross calves.


I really need to move them, prices somewhat negotiable, any reasonable offer will be considered, discounts for multi animal purchases. 

I will post pics if there is any legitimate interest.


Thanks for looking.



Clay


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm sorry your hay did not grow as you needed it to. I saw your other thread about donkeys too and I got the impression all these animals mean quite a bit to you. I do hope you find people who will value them as you do.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

motdaugrnds said:


> I'm sorry your hay did not grow as you needed it to. I saw your other thread about donkeys too and I got the impression all these animals mean quite a bit to you. I do hope you find people who will value them as you do.


 
Yes they do, I'm quite fond of them especially the 
donks. Thanks for the kind thoughts.


----------



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

What part of MO are you located in? Can you post pics of the Dexters?


----------



## Tana Mc (May 10, 2002)

Do you have any calves that could be bottle fed? I am drowning in milk over here......


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Yeees.....please do tell us more about the calves


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

what ever happened to this?


----------

